# turtle hibernation(eastern snake neck turtles)



## puka777 (Apr 2, 2008)

just wondoring whats the best method for hibernation and what to prepare for before it.
my turtles are in a pond so i cant control the tempreature.


----------



## mrdestiny (Apr 3, 2008)

There's nothing much to do, just let nature take it's course. Just stop feeding them when the water gets to about 16 degrees, if you're in Sydney that will probably be in the next few weeks. Have a covered area on the land with dirt and leaf litter should they decide to hibernate there, otherwise they might hibernate in the water if there's enough cover for them. Either way just leave them till they re-emerge in October.
Allan
http://turtletownsydney.com/


----------



## Helikaon (Apr 3, 2008)

how common is it for them to hibernate out of the water


----------



## puka777 (Apr 3, 2008)

ok thanks i live in melbourne and its starting to get colder


----------



## mrdestiny (Apr 3, 2008)

> how common is it for them to hibernate out of the water


By far most of my long necks seem to prefer to dig themselves in the ground to hibernate.
Allan
http://turtletownsydney.com/


----------



## Helikaon (Apr 3, 2008)

how about your short necks, im curious as i have some adult krefts and murray rivers that may like a more suitable area to slumber


----------

